# -1

## cleose

, ,         (  )     (  ),    143          141 - , 142- , 143- ?   ,    141  -0..           ?

----------


## Bucom

,   " ",   " ", ..          . ,    ,    "        "  "...",      .  ,    ?

----------


## cleose

,      ,   ,          ..   ?

----------


## .

*cleose*,    .    - 1 ,   - 2  ..

----------

, ,  ?

----------


## Bucom

> , ,  ?


  " "?        .  (  )   .

----------


## saigak

> " "?        .  (  )   .


,        ? - ,      ?

----------


## Bucom

> ,        ? - ,      ?


    .

----------


## .

*saigak*,     ,    -

----------

.    , ,   ,  .  .
      ,        ?  .

----------

,        ,  1   .            , ..         ...     ,    ...

----------


## OlgaK

:yes:

----------

> 


   !

----------


## Mauri03

?? -    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bucom

> ?? -


 .         ,    1      . ,  2010  ,      ,   01,       05.         ,      00.

----------


## allis

> .


-1   ?    ,   .

----------

> , ,         (  )     (  ),    143          141 - , 142- , 143- ?   ,    141  -0..           ?


    ,     15   ,   141 .

----------


## Mauri03

> .         ,    1      . ,  2010  ,      ,   01,       05.         ,      00.


  !  :Smilie:

----------

, 5    ?

----------


## saigak

,    ...

----------

,    -11?

----------


## saigak

. 2009 .

----------


## 5

,   5  510,    "", ..   530?

----------


## allis

-1   ?    ,   .

----------


## gritt

,    -1    1 ?           ,   .     -  ,         ,     ,   ...       ?

----------


## Bucom

> -1    1 ?


    .

----------

> .


   -  ?

----------


## gritt

.    ,

----------


## Bucom

> ,

----------


## cleose

11        1 (  -  0.50 )         5  ?       ?        ..

----------


## gritt

.      -   ,     .   1 ,  496,   , ,      1... :Frown:

----------


## saigak

.    ,     .

----------


## cleose

> .    ,     .


      ,                ...

----------


## saigak

2010          .

----------

> *cleose*,    .    - 1 ,   - 2  ..


        ,   .141 (1 )  0,  . 142 (2 ) -       ?

----------


## n.laktyunkina

,            2009 .     2009 .    ?   ?

----------

,    -1  ?       ?

----------

> ,    -1  ?       ?

----------

-1   ,      .
       .    .   -  .

----------


## 5

.     ,  2,  6.   - !           .

----------


## Bucom

> 1 ,  496


  ,   ""  ( 10q1003).

----------

"-  "  " ",   ""?

    ,    "1" (  ),      "-  "?  "1"?  "0"?

   ?  :Smilie:

----------

> "-  "  " ",   ""?
> 
>     ,    "1" (  ),      "-  "?  "1"?  "0"?
> 
>    ?


 - 1.  - 0.

----------

> - 1.  - 0.


  -     :Smilie: 
 ""    ?     ...

----------


## .

.   .
 ,  ,

----------

> .     ,  2,  6.   - !           .


        6- ,        ?

----------

*.*, !     :Smilie: 

       ...         :Frown:

----------

> 6- ,        ?


,      6-  ...
    2-    ...     " ",

----------


## 5

> 6- ,        ?


 !!!       .     -  .  - ,   - !

----------


## 5

-    ,      .    2010 .
   -     , -          .

----------

1  114     110  130 -   .  ,  ?

----------


## 5

.         .     - ?

----------

> -    ,      .    2010 .
>    -     , -          .


  -   ,   "" .   
     ))
, ,

----------

.   - .  :Wink:

----------


## gritt

> ,   ""  ( 10q1003).


,   10q1003,    "" ?   :Redface:    -    1  2010,   ""...

----------


## vesnas

-1   2 ?

----------


## saigak

> -1   2 ?


  .  .

----------


## saigak

> ,   .141 (1 )  0,  . 142 (2 ) -       ?


.

----------


## vesnas

15-         ?

----------


## saigak

?   :Wow:     ?

----------


## Bucom

> ,   10q1003,    "" ?     -    1  2010,   ""...


      (-   ).  1 . 2010.    (     "q".  ,    ,      -    -   ( - ->    ), ..  -  -.

----------


## saigak

> 15-         ?


   141-143        ,           5  18    212-.
 144     141-143.

----------


## Bucom

> !!!       .     -  .  - ,   - !


   .    -    .    ()    ( ).       -  .

----------


## gritt

> (-   ).  1 . 2010.    (     "q".  ,    ,      -    -   ( - ->    ), ..  -  -.


.  -       10q1003. ,   -  ...

----------


## Bucom

> ,   -  ...


 ,  -     .

----------


## gritt

> ,  -     .


  :Frown:          -       ,   .      ,    ?     ?

----------


## cleose

> 141-143        ,           5  18    212-.
>  144     141-143.


..    ,          ,    143    ?
  ,   .   ?    1 7.7      ,     ?     100 .

----------


## saigak

.

----------

5 -1. !
510 -   ,     2009?
520 - ,    , , ?
530 = 510-520      ?

  .:
510 = 5000 
520 = 15000 (5000  .+5000  . + 5000  )
530 = -10000

?

----------


## -1

,              .     -1 ?   2   210-211-212?

----------

!    01.01.2010 .     ,  . - .         , ..    . 
        5?

----------

.-       "0",        1,        .

----------

24     .

----------

> .-       "0",        1,        .


,  ...   :Frown: 
 ,    ...   ,

----------

,   .    . 2   6 .     .

----------

**,    ))

 ,

----------

> **,    ))
> 
>  ,


.  ,   .

----------

,   ?

----------


## cleose

,      ,         ..    ""  .

----------


## ˸

> 


    ?

----------

,     ,   ????

----------

> ,   ?

----------

,.,,               1  2010.    2.      2009.  1  " " "     ".        1          "  .   ""     2   ?

----------

2009 .     ?   5   1-  5-?    !

----------


## Larik

.

----------

> ,              .     -1 ?   2   210-211-212?


      200-202, 210-212,         (220= 201-.211  ..)

----------


## saigak

> 5 -1. !
> 510 -   ,     2009?
> 520 - ,    , , ?
> 530 = 510-520      ?
> 
>   .:
> 510 = 5000 
> 520 = 15000 (5000  .+5000  . + 5000  )
> 530 = -10000
> ...


,  .    (    )     2009 .

----------

,    ,   2010.     ,  230   ? ( ???)
            .  :Redface:

----------


## Configuration

1 ??          ..    .
              2009  ((((( 
       ..      ?

----------


## ˸

> 1 ??





> ?


   ,     ...

----------

> 11        1 (  -  0.50 )         5  ?       ?        ..


?        5 ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ,   2010.     ,  230   ? ( ???)
>             .


 ,   ?      ,   0%.

----------


## vesnas

- ?         ?

----------


## vesnas

?

----------

*vesnas*, ,  1

----------


## lubezniy

> - ?         ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=334048

----------


## Natusik777

,         ,  ,          . .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,         ,  ,          . .


,   ,       .

----------


## Natusik777

> ,   ,       .


     ,   ,    .        ,     . ,    -   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,


     ...   ?       3 ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     . ,    -   .


  ,      .

----------


## 2008

,-,  2   ,  ,     ,     -1?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,-,  2   ,  ,     ,     -1?


-  ?

----------


## 2008



----------


## lubezniy

-,  -1 .       ,   ?

----------


## 2008

, ,     ,    .     2,  " ,    ,    1  3  9   N 212-"-   ?

----------


## 379

,    , -1        ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    , -1        ?


   .    ,   .

----------

> ,    , -1        ?


   .      .

----------

> **,    ))
> 
>  ,


    ,    .      .

----------

**,   !    ?  :Smilie: 

 ,         ...


    )))

----------

.        .  :Big Grin:

----------

" "   5.70.63  31.03.2010
               . (    ).        .    .         Word  .       Excel      .

   CheckXML+ 2010.              .         ... .

----------


## lubezniy

> " "   5.70.63  31.03.2010
>                . (    ).        .    .         Word  .       Excel      .


  5.70.75.  , , ,   .



> CheckXML+ 2010.              .         ... .


      -  ,   .

----------

> ,   ?      ,   0%.


!

----------

> 5.70.75.  , , ,   .


 
  . .

----------

1   113     ,  69.21  69.22   ,  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 1   113     ,  69.21  69.22   ,  ?


 .

----------

1  100.    .    -   -11    09,   .    ,         .  ,      ,        100 ?   , ?   -  ...

----------


## lubezniy

> 1  100.    .    -   -11    09,   .    ,         .  ,      ,        100 ?   , ?   -  ...


 .



> 100 "  ,       "        150      (    2010       "0").

----------


## Lada52

31     ,    .     143      ???  :Frown:

----------

100 "  ,      "       150      (    2010      "0").     -11  2009 .    5.

----------

> .


...   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ...   ?


...  ...   .  :Smilie: 
 ,  , ...   ,      ,   , -  .   -     ,     .    .

----------


## saigak

5    .

----------

> .


lubezniy, , !
  .   -       )

----------

. ,     .         3 .            ,   .        ,        . ,     ?

----------


## Larik

**,      (-11   )  10%  . 0*10%=0.      -1  .

----------


## Denn

01,     1 . 110-114    2 . 241-244  ?
PS:     ,    1     ,    2  ?       :Hmm:     copy&past  . ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> 01,     1 . 110-114    2 . 241-244  ?


 :




> 111 - 113 "        "    2 ( ,   )   3 .
>     3  111      4  241, 341  391.
>     4  111      4  242, 342  392.
>     5  111      4  243, 343  393.
>     6  111      4  244, 344  394.
>     3  112      5  241, 341  391.
>     4  112      5  242, 342  392.
>     5  112      5  243, 343  393.
>     6  112      5  244, 344  394.
> ...






> PS:     ,    1     ,    2  ?          copy&past  . ,   .


    ,   , ,   ,     .     .

----------

1.   100   ,    ?    141       ?

----------

217  218   6?

----------

, ,         -1    ?   .

----------

> 1.   100   ,    ?    141       ?





> (    2010      "0")


,   2009 -  5 .

----------


## ksentya

,   1 2  -   1    (   -   ,  ,  ),    2, --   1. , -   :Wink:

----------


## saigak

> , ,         -1    ?   .


  ,     100 .

----------

> , ,  ?


                .      . .  -       ,     (     )         ,        ,       ,       .    - ,        (    , ).

       ,        ,     .

----------

> 31     ,    .     143      ???


    .      1   "    .    - 1 ,   - 2  ..         ,      . 
     143 .   : 
       ,    .      141 , 142 (-  ), 143 -  .       -,      15 .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> .      1   "    .    - 1 ,   - 2  ..         ,      . 
>      143 .   : 
>        ,    .      141 , 142 (-  ), 143 -  .       -,      15 .


 ,

----------

> ,     100 .


        (  100), ..    ,         (  )     , ..    ,              .

----------

> .      1   "    .    - 1 ,   - 2  ..         ,      . 
>      143 .   : 
>        ,    .      141 , 142 (-  ), 143 -  .       -,      15 .


       ,    1  4      2010,    2009      5 .

----------


## Lazy Sea

-, .      :Smilie: )        :Smilie: ))

----------

> (  100), ..    ,         (  )     , ..    ,              .


, ,    .      .  )))

----------

.       ( ,  , )       () ,  ,        .210   2?

----------

, ,              ?     . ?

----------

> , ,              ?     . ?


     ,    .

----------


## minavi

.    .      -   .   :Wink: 
     ,   ,   ,    .        ,      .
       -  ,   ,     .
    ,     .    ,  ,     .
        . Ÿ   ,   , -  .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    .


 ,     ,     1.

----------


## lubezniy

> .    .      -   .


   .     .



> ,   ,   ,    .        ,      .


     ,  , , ,       .



> -  ,   ,     .


, .  ,    ,    ?     ,         .



> ,     .    ,  ,     .


  ,   , .        ,   ()   .   ,   .

----------

.   ,     .
     .   , -      . 
   1    141  143         (       ).           5.         ,       . 
 :Wink:   ... ..    ,          ( )   . ,      ...  :Wink:

----------


## -

> 5    .


-11 "       " ,

----------


## saigak

,       ,   .    ..      .    ,                         .

----------


## cleose

,   11    ,        ( 1 ),           .?          ,     :Wow: .

----------


## saigak

,        2010...

----------

,        211,212?

----------

"     . 
    <>  ,     "
  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> "     . 
>     <>  ,     "
>   ?


      .  1 -   ?

----------

Spu_orb

----------

,     -1,       ( .1 .143).

----------


## lubezniy

> Spu_orb


 :

1.  ?
2. , ,      ( ,  ,  ),    4.1 ( ).  ,   .

----------

> :
> 
> 1.  ?
> 2. , ,      ( ,  ,  ),    4.1 ( ).  ,   .


 1.27  23.03.10.
 4.1 ,   ,  , ,.   ?   ?

----------

,      ,     ,      000, --0, 0---,   .     ?   "    . 
  <>    ."     .

----------



----------


## lubezniy

> 1.27  23.03.10.
>  4.1 ,   ,  , ,.   ?   ?


 .
        1.28.
 ,  ,  ?

----------

> .
>         1.28.
>  ,  ,  ?


 ,       ?         ?

----------

> ,       ?         ?


 ,          ,  ,    ,     ,    !

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       ?         ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=334048
  .

----------

> .  1 -   ?


    CHECKXML      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> CHECKXML      ?


    XML - exe ,       ?

----------

1.   -    ?
2. 1   295 -          2  200.       .7 -       -        -  .9 .15,     ,   -   200    , .. -  200  .7  .15 9?
3. 1   295   212      ,   2     -      -  ?
 :Smilie:

----------


## -

2,  210. ",   ".
      . ,   ,    ?

----------

> XML - exe ,       ?


       ,      .

----------

!
  1.28,      ,     :
***30:    <>:    <>    <>,     <>   :
***30:    <>:    <>    <>,     <>   :
***30:     <> .   .  :
    ,    ,   ?

----------


## lubezniy

,       .

----------

> ,       .


,    !

----------

> 2,  210. ",   ".
>       . ,   ,    ?


,

----------

:  
     2010 

3.  . 1 . 1 . 9    24.07.2009 N 212-    . 1 . 1 . 238      ,            ,    ,    .          (. 2 . 8    16.07.1999 N 165- "    "),         .

----------

lubezniy!!!!! -!!!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.   -   ?
2. 1   295 -          2  200.      .7 -       -        -  .9 .15,     ,   -   200    , .. -  200  .7  .15 9?
3. 1   295   212      ,   2     -      -  ?

----------


## -

-2   ,   ?

----------

- !      !!!!

----------

, 1-      200,201  202.       .    .

----------

,        ?      ! 
 ..

----------

> - !      !!!!


 !!!!

----------


## lubezniy

> - !      !!!!


   ...

----------


## Alisca

> -2   ,   ?


,    ,    2010 .

----------

210-212   ?         200-202? !

----------


## saigak

,      , .  200-202     210-212.

----------

> 210-212   ?         200-202? !


! Ÿ    - !

----------

7      ,    200-202        !

----------


## saigak

.      . (     ?).   .9 .2 .15     (),

----------

> -2   ,   ?


, ,

----------

.
  5.  510-    , 
  520-  ?           ,   ?    - ?

----------

1.28...   ...

----------


## saigak

> .
>   5.  510-    , 
>   520-  ?           ,   ?    - ?


   ,    2010  2009 .
 1      5.

----------


## svetik271172

--,  ,     :        ? :Dezl:

----------


## saigak

,  .     ,    .

----------

> ,    2010  2009


      2009?



> ,  .     ,    .


?  :Wow:

----------


## svetik271172

!!!    .

----------


## saigak

:
 5   .510 -   ()   2010 ,  5200 -     .510    530   510  520.
    .       ..  .141 ,     ,  142-  ,  143-  .

----------


## saigak

> !!!    .


,  .

----------

> 5   .510 -   ()   2010 ,  5200 -     .510    530   510  520.


     ,     .  :Cool:

----------


## saigak

,         2010      ,   -  .

----------

> ,         2010      ,   -  .


, . 
: 


> .141 ,     ,  142-  ,  143-  .


         2009,  -    ...  .     111  141  ( ,    1 )  ,    ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

> , . 
> :          2009,  -    ...  .     111  141  ( ,    1 )  ,    ,


    141 .  , ,     .
   ,  ....    ,   .
 141-143  ,     ,   2010 .  .

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,


  ,   212- (,  ).

----------


## lubezniy

> 141 .  , ,     .
>    ,  ....    ,   .
>  141-143  ,     ,   2010 .  .


.  ,   2009  (   )   ,   5.       .

----------

[QUOTE=saigak;52735498]  :
 5   .510 -   ()   2010 ,  5200 -     .510    530   510  520.
QUOTE]

 ,       ,     5 ?

510  -  :-500  : 500
520  -  :0      : 500
530  - : -500  :0

        520 .    520  ,  - .   2009 .
   .  1            ? :Wow: 

    )) :yes:

----------


## saigak

.
 1     .,   -   ...

----------


## Galilay

, ,      2   210-215  :
- ;
-        (       .)

----------


## Inga_rzn

200     . /  ,     210    .

----------

> 200     . /  ,     210    .


*!*

----------

!
 ,    ,   "    "    .       ??

----------

> , ,     .
>    ,  ....    ,   .
>  141-143  ,     ,   2010 .  .


   ,   .      ,   /   .   .

----------


## lubezniy

> !
>  ,    ,   "    "    .       ??


,  .  ,    ,   ,      ",   ".

----------

lubezniy,      ??

----------


## lubezniy

> lubezniy,      ??


 .   ,     ,      ,   .

----------

lubezniy,  !   :Smilie:

----------

1  2?         1   2?

----------


## lubezniy

> 1  2?


  ?




> 1.4.  ,  1, 2    ,  3  4   ,      ,           2  57   58    212-,  5          ()   ,     31.12.2009 .





> 1   2?


,      -   3.

----------


## Kate1001

.
     .    . 31.12.
      .
    .        .
    ?
    ?

----------

*Kate1001*,     5   -11   

  1

----------


## Tatyana_I

, ,
1.       2009         ?   5     ,    1   100   .  ""      ?
2.       2009   , , ,     1   141? 

- ?  :Frown:

----------

,     200-212      ?..

----------


## mizeri

> ,   ?      ,   0%.


  :Redface: .   ?       ,    -    ?




> ( ,  , )       () ,  ,        .210   2?





> 2,  210. ",   ".      . ,   ,    ?





> , ,      2   210-215  :
> - ;
> -        (       .)





> 200     . /  ,     210    .





> ,     200-212      ?..


    .      .
            ,     . , , ????
    -  /      ,    ((((    -  ...      . 
       ?

----------

/   ...
     71-     :Smilie:

----------

> ,     200-212      ?..


 .  .


   200-221   .

----------


## mizeri

> /   ...
>      71-


     ,      .    (((
           . 
            -     .
     ,          ... ... :Wow:

----------


## mizeri

..     ...

----------

...

----------


## listik

,  -1         ?

----------


## listik

,    .

----------


## mizeri

> ,  -1         ?


  :Big Grin:

----------

> ,     . , , ????


  ,      ...



> ,     . , ,      :  ,  ,  .   : 
> -  -  ! 
> -   ? -   . 
> -  . 
>         .   .   , , .    : 
> -  :      ,  - !

----------


## listik

:Big Grin: ,

----------


## ˸

** ,   5+...
*mizeri*,    -  ,     ...

----------


## mizeri

...       -    - .               .             (          "")  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mizeri

> [   -  ,     ...


      ...   ...

----------

> ..     ...


   -?

:
46 -      
/
47 -               ,          ()   

..      -  ,  -?

,       ,       ,     .   .

----------


## Prince$$a

,     ,    ,    : , ,  (   ,      )     31.03? (   15.04)

----------


## ˸

> ,    ,    : , ,


  :yes: 


> 31.03?


  :yes:

----------

> ...   ...


90% (  98)    71 ,  _         -     .
     ,          ... .._.

      -  .

----------

...     ,       **   :            ,             ...

   i      -    **   ...

-----------
.   ,        , ,     .   , ?   , ?              . (  .)  , !      ?.. ,     .

.  ,   ,    .       , .

 ( ,  ).  ?

 (  ). ,  .

 (, ). ! (.) !

.         ,         .

.  .

.       : .      ,    .   :           .

 (    ).         ,          !   !    !.. ( .) ,    !

 ( ).  ( .)     ? 

.  ?.. (  .)  ?

. !..    ? (  .)          , . (  .)

. !

                        .       . 
               ,    , 
                                   .  .

 ().   . 

() . "  "

----------


## mizeri

> 90% (  98)    71 ,  _         -     .
>      ,          ... .._.
> 
>       -  .


        "" .    ..?
           ,    ,             ""  !   /    ,    (   - ,  -   ..),     ,                !

----------


## Tatyana_I

,         -         ?

----------

> "" .    ..?


  " ".
     (69-70),      210  200 .     OSV250      - . 

  71   .    73.

----------


## saigak

> ,         -         ?


!  .

----------

> ,         -         ?


 2009 -    . 
  . ,   .

----------

-    '         182109...

----------


## SagittaR

7.7   200  2 "" ,     .   210    .   (   ) -  -   ,   ,    . -  -    200  ""   210,    ""  -1,  ?

----------

*SagittaR*,     9678:
.(,2,"**");
 :
.(,2,"**");

  ""   -    ...

----------


## SagittaR

> .    .      -   .  
>      ,   ,   ,    .        ,      .
>        -  ,   ,     .
>     ,     .    ,  ,     .
>         . Ÿ   ,   , -  .


     ""  (   ),        -  - ?

----------


## SagittaR

> *SagittaR*,     9678:
> .(,2,"**");
>  :
> .(,2,"**");
> 
>   ""   -    ...


,      ,   - ,    !  -     ???  1   ?

----------

?
 295  ...         " /   "

----------


## avk-olga

,         1,5 ?
  . ?

----------

> ,         1,5 ?
>   . ?

----------


## sos2009

.  ( )  1  1   :

 = .;
{D:\1C_BASE\MNFCTR\EXTFORMS\RP10Q1.GRP\ESN_GET.ERT(78)}:      ()
  < .() 
{D:\1C_BASE\MNFCTR\EXTFORMS\RP10Q1.GRP\RCV102.ERT(3545)}:      ()

   ,     ,      01.   ??????  SOS, ,  !!!! :Wow:

----------

78  ESN_GET.ERT:
 = .;
:
 = 0;

----------


## sos2009

> 78  ESN_GET.ERT:
>  = .;
> :
>  = 0;


, **,  .     ,     ,      0  .

----------


## sos2009

,   ++.

----------

- ...  D:\1C_BASE\MNFCTR\EXTFORMS\RP10Q1.GRP\ESN_GET.ERT

----------


## mizeri

> ,         1,5 ?
>   . ?


      ,     1-  - 0  1 (..     )?




> (69-70),      210  200 .     OSV250      - . 
>   71   .    73.


!




> ...     ,       **   :            ,             ...


 ,            .   ,   ,  .
  .
             .     - "   - , , ,   .....",    - "  - , , ,   ..".     - " !"
 , ?      " ".
     .

----------


## Palinna

6%+
1   2       3  .  ?
  " 350-394       ,     ,     ,  ,  ..."
   ?

----------


## Tatyana_I

** , **, 
  .       100   .

----------

> ,     1-  - 0  1 (..     )?


 ,   "0".
, ,        /  "0" , ,       . , ,    -         .



> .
> ....
>      .


         : " "
  -1     140-144,  , + ,   .        - ..  " "

----------


## avk-olga

-1   PU_RSV.
   ?   51.4,      ,  514  -    .  :Frown:

----------

:         ( ).
  , ,     .  ,   (!),  ,   ,     .    ,    ,    .     ! :)        :        ...       -   .  .   ,   - ... ,  ... :)
              ,    ,        .

  :
1.     .
2.  CheckXML+
3.   .

 ! ;)

----------


## avk-olga

> :        ...       -   . 2.  CheckXML+


        ..?           -      .
        ?     ?

----------

CheckXML.   ,   .    ,    -   .

----------


## Palinna

> 6%+
> 1   2       3  .  ?
>   " 350-394       ,     ,     ,  ,  ..."
>    ?


, ,    +? 
   2    ,    (, .. 1 8   ),    1. :Frown:

----------

!
   2 :     2  26 (  ),      16    01       .  1              . /  .       .     ????????  :Embarrassment:   :Wow:

----------

> .



     113.     2  241, 242, 243, 244.  ,    "    "   " ".

----------

> ?
>  295  ...         " /   "


295       .   ,   , , ...

----------

**,     9678:
.(,2,"");
 :
.(,2,"");

  ""   -    ...

----------

+.     1         .   5      2    . ?

----------


## lubezniy

> +.     1         .   5      2    . ?


  3  ?

----------

> 3  ?


.. .   ))

----------


## Galateya

,         ,    295         .
      -    ,       .   141 .
   ,    ?

----------

,       .      1  2  113  242 ,  3     .

----------


## avk-olga

,   ,    -   .
  "    .... .
 "1" -      ?

----------


## Larik

*avk-olga*,    ?

----------


## avk-olga

!            ,     ?          ,     :Smilie:

----------


## avk-olga

-  - .       ( ) 
   "1"     .  ,    -     :Frown:    :   ?

----------


## Larik

*avk-olga*,  ,    .   ,     ,      .

----------


## ˸

> ,    .


 ,*Larik*,      -  (  ),   ...


> "    .... .


      2 (-,- !!!)  ....

----------


## Lazy Sea

-       .      ,     -   .          .      .      -      .       ,  ,    :Smilie: ))

----------


## lubezniy

> -  - .       ( ) 
>    "1"     .  ,    -       :   ?


  ...      ,   ?

----------


## saigak

.... ,     -      .        ,       .         .
 "1".   .
   .      .

----------


## Marino4ka-marina

,    -1  ,     5     3   4  (      ),     GOOD,         -     ,     ...!

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    -1  ,     5     3   4  (      ),     GOOD,         -     ,     ...!


,    .   ,     (    ).

----------


## Runova

-1    :Embarrassment: ,      1  ,    . 
     1  2010? .         ,  2   .        .
      2          ?       ???

----------

! !
     ,   ,     /,     , -1 ,  :
1)         ""?
2)   "1"   ?
3)    ?
4)   ,         , ,     ?    ,,       ,    ,      ,

----------


## ˸

1-3 ,4-       -

----------

-             +,    1      (  )?    2009 ?    ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


    ,           ,    1 .2010

----------

1 ?       ......

----------


## ˸

> ......


         ,  -

----------


## 4

!
  !
   2 (     )   "  " 5 :1,2,3,4,5.    + .    ?    5,  3         380 -      .

----------


## lubezniy

> !
>   !
>    2 (     )   "  " 5 :1,2,3,4,5.    + .    ?    5,  3         380 -      .


   ?    .  5.   2    ,   3 -  .

----------


## ˸

> 380 -      .


  ...280   330...330   230...

----------


## 4

> ?    .  5.   2    ,   3 -  .


  ,   3        .   .

----------

http://disk.tom.ru/yzp2llk
() perpetum

----------

157,20 .     ,     3   501,60      .     157 .   501      502 ,              
 1.       ( )    (.110 .5)        (.114 .5):502 .  # 501 .
   ,    ,      ,

----------


## Kate1001

> .... ,     -      .        ,       .         .
>  "1".   .
>    .      .


    ! :Hmm: 
   !
     1 -        ?
    ?

----------


## 4

!
      .  ,     1 , ,  ,  .

----------


## ˸

> !
>      1 -        ?
>     ?


     ... 2 ,   ,     ,   (     ?)...  ,    (    )

----------


## mizeri

> +.     1         .   5      2    . ?





> 3  ?



    ( - ),     1, 2  3?  2  ?     -,    12         1,5 . 



> !
>    !
>      1 -        ?
>     ?


  :Redface: ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ( - ),     1, 2  3?  2  ?     -,    12         1,5 .


.   ,    2    .  3   ,            ,   ,  .          .

----------


## Kate1001

> ?


  :Embarrassment: 
  ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

*Kate1001*,   ,  ,         ?

----------


## mizeri

> .   ,    2    .  3   ,            ,   ,  .          .


  :Redface: 
     200 -   ( ),  202   , 212 - ,   !
   ,      .

   .        .    ,     .    5 ?      , ..    .
          ,     .    .     !   ( , 9 .)  ?
          ,    !  -?

----------


## mizeri

> ,    .


"-          -   ", , "  , ,    .     ,   ,   ;"

 (   )   ,       (..      ).
   "".  - .

----------


## ˸

> "-          -   ", , "  , ,    .     ,   ,   ;"


  ,    ,   ...

----------


## mizeri

> ,    ,   ...


              "  ",    " ", ..  .      "   ,    , ". ..    ,

----------


## ˸

,  ... -     ,    ,    ,         ...      ...

----------


## Kate1001

?
      1.

"       . 
  <>    . 
 <></> "

----------


## Kate1001

"           -,      .   ", , "  , ,  ,            ,      . "

----------


## mizeri

> ,  ..


  :Big Grin:

----------

, ,       1,5     200  .      !!!

----------

200   70- ...

----------


## accaunt06

100?   ,           :Smilie:

----------

100   0!

----------


## goldfish62

> ,  .    (    )     2009 .


   :   -11    2009.     14738 ;   -78042 ;
  2010.   2009.    18555     -81091 .

     5 -1
1.   510     2009.      78042    14738;
2.   520 -   ?  ?       2009. , .. 18555   81091 .
3.   530      . (- 3817).     . (-3049).
      5 ?
      520   ,     2010   ?

----------


## Larik

.    ,     1 .

----------


## 4

> .   ,    2    .  3   ,            ,   ,  .          .


         ,       ?      ,       ?

----------


## sos2009

> 78  ESN_GET.ERT:
>  = .;
> :
>  = 0;




**,  . .

----------


## lubezniy

> "           -,      .   ", , "  , ,  ,            ,      . "


   .       ,   .     -1,       .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       ?      ,       ?


 .

----------

!      CheckXML  "      . 
  <>    ."     -....      ?

----------

?

----------

, ,  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,        . 1, 2
. 9  212-  ,    .?

----------


## Palinna

> .


     .

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,  ?


  -       4.1 .     ,       , ,   .

----------

.......   ......      -             (  )

----------


## Palinna

> ?    .  5.   2    ,   3 -  .


  .
       - 2    (+), ..   ,   3   ( +)  .

----------

, ! !    4.1     ,    .....       !  , !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mizeri

310     5  (((

----------


## Palinna

> 200 -   ( ),  202   , 212 - ,   !
>    ,      .
> 
>    .        .    ,     .    5 ?      , ..    .
>           ,     .    .     !   ( , 9 .)  ?
>           ,    !  -?


 ,   ,  ,      .
    ,      .
          .
(      )

----------


## mizeri

> ,   ,  ,      .
>     ,      .
>           .
> (      )


    ,    ,       (  ).        .    (       ).   . , ..        ,   ""  ,     .           .      5 .     ,      ?

----------


## 4

lubezniy  
 . 

     [QUOTE=Palinna;

  ,      
  ,   ,    ,          ,       .       - (   ) ,     ,   .
  !

----------

! , ,    ,    -1   1 ?

----------


## Larik

> ! , ,    ,    -1   1 ?

----------

,     (   ?)   210-212. 2       , 295

----------


## akvilon

2  3.   1,   06.04.10 , +
 2:    "00"        
 3: 1    . 391  392 .,   (.350-380)  ,    .

" ,         ,        2,        (    ,   ,           3 ),     200 - 244                   2,   "
  ,       2     ?  .2  ,  3  ?

----------

> ,     (   ?)   210-212. 2       , 295


    9678  :
.(,2,"");
 :
.(,2,"");

----------


## lubezniy

> 2  3.   1,   06.04.10 , +
>  2:    "00"


 00? 00      ,    2   .     2    (  - 01,        - 05).



> 3: 1    . 391  392 .,   (.350-380)  ,    .


-.



> " ,         ,        2,        (    ,   ,           3 ),     200 - 244                   2,   "
>   ,       2     ?  .2  ,  3  ?


  ,   ,  .    .  -      .

----------


## ˸

*mizeri*,       5 (.  ),.        ,     2009

----------

.   ,  . !

----------

:Embarrassment:

----------

/,            :Wow:

----------


## KocmosMars

5.       -11  2009?     31.12.2009. -2000    (  ).     2010    .        3000   .      510, 520 ,530.

----------

01/01/10  ,

----------


## Bucom

> ...


"  ?"... ....    ,   ,      .    -   ( ).

----------

: "  -1 ".

----------


## KocmosMars

> 5.       -11  2009?     31.12.2009. -2000    (  ).     2010    .        3000   .      510, 520 ,530.


?

----------

?

----------


## Bucom

> : "  -1 ".


 ,     -   (  ,    - ,    -  ,   ). , .,   1,  .         ""     .

----------

> 5.       -11  2009?     31.12.2009. -2000    (  ).     2010    .        3000   .      510, 520 ,530.


,    2009    ,   01.01.2010 .,    5
  (  )    1

----------


## Bucom

,     "      ".    -   ., ..    1       (  7.7 -      ,         ,   ).     .

----------


## Anastasia_SH

*  +*   1  2 ,  3      ?

----------


## Fraxine

-  800 ,   - ()     1800.      1800  5        1000-   ,     .  ?

----------



----------


## Palinna

> *  +*   1  2 ,  3      ?


    - .
 :yes:

----------


## Good

,  ,         .  ?             .         ...     ?  !

----------


## mizeri

> *mizeri*,       5 (.  ),.        ,     2009


    .    .    :Smilie:

----------


## mizeri

> ,  ,         .  ?             .         ...     ?  !


    (      ) .    .     ,     ,       ,       .        ,      .
      (  )   ,    ""    .

----------


## Palinna

> ,  ,         .  ?             .         ...     ?  !


     ,     .
     ( ,       ),   -  .
       )

----------

> **,      (-11   )  10%  . 0*10%=0.      -1  .


   ?   ?

----------


## ˸

> ?   ?


 46.        

1.                               ,   2  ,      5    ,   ()    ,        ,    ,    30       100 .

2.                      180                  30    ,      ,  10    ,      ,         181-  ,    1 000 .

----------


## sos2009

,  .      CheckXML   01.04.2010.   :

***30: .   <>     : ''

   ?

----------

, 100 .    1000...

  ,         :

"          "."."

???

----------


## ˸

> ,         :


        ,

----------


## natalinsha

.     ,     31.12.2009.      ,     -11     /.
 3     ? -1, .   -11  ,    .

----------

!   -1        ,   ,                 .    ?

----------


## zimazima

.   -   -1?

----------

-1  ...   -3

----------


## zimazima

> -1  ...   -3


 !    ,     )))))

----------

...  ?

----------

7.70.169 (). 10q1003  23.03.10.    -1      140-144  "".     /,   ""  "" .    .
000100014003 = .("69.21");
{C:\PROGRAM FILES\1CV77\\SSTDB\EXTFORMS\RP10Q1.GRP\RCV102.ERT(3670)}:       / 
   ?     -   ,   10q1003?

----------


## zimazima

> ...  ?


   ,  -....  :Big Grin:

----------


## TlOlesya

,  ,            .
    ,  ,    ,      ,    ,   (-,       , .. , ,  ),   -  ,    ,   ,       ,   ,        ,   .
, ,  ,               , ,  ,       ...
      ,    ,      ,                    ,   ,

----------

> 7.70.169 (). 10q1003  23.03.10.    -1      140-144  "".     /,   ""  "" .    .
> 000100014003 = .("69.21");
> {C:\PROGRAM FILES\1CV77\\SSTDB\EXTFORMS\RP10Q1.GRP\RCV102.ERT(3670)}:       / 
>    ?     -   ,   10q1003?


  -   005

----------


## Palinna

> !   -1        ,   ,                 .    ?


 ,         ,       (  ),      .
,   .

----------


## 77

**!!!   ,   2 .   212     ,      .  (    14%).         210-215 (    .). :Hmm:   ,       .   ,    :Dezl: , - ,  ?

----------

,  ...       2...     3
         ...    ,    ... 14 0 0 0

----------


## minavi

> ,         ,       (  ),      .
> ,   .


   -  .       -   . ,  -  .

----------

!   (  6% . -   1)
 -1  " "  1  2 ,   , .      /.   "        "--- 2 .          1 . /   .    1 2.    :Embarrassment:

----------

**,

----------


## 77

> ,  ...       2...     3
>          ...    ,    ... 14 0 0 0


     3    4.1 ,   3     -     .     2 ?        , ..      14%,      .    ((((

----------

!
     "05"  -1!!!! :-)

----------

*77*,        ?     :
300 
310 -
314 -
316 -

----------


## Palinna

> !
>      "05"  -1!!!! :-)


.
      2009 ?
    2  (      ),  
 - 2 .

----------

> 3    4.1 ,   3     -     .     2 ?        , ..      14%,      .    ((((


          X*0(% ) =0      0*0=0

----------

> 3    4.1 ,   3     -     .     2 ?        , ..      14%,      .    ((((


  :             0*.02(%) =0

----------

> **,


1  Don't Worry.

----------

,    ,       ,        :
1.     -1  1 - 2010   -11,
 ?
2.           ,
  ?
3.     -1 ?

 ,    ,   ,    .
 .

----------

> ,    ,       ,        :
> 1.     -1  1 - 2010   -11,
>  ?


.



> 2.           ,
>   ?


.



> 3.     -1 ?


.

----------


## goldfish62

> 3.   530      . (- 3817).     . (-3049).
>       5 ?


    .     (      )?   ,                2009.,    5   530     0,   520     510.        .

----------


## listik

,  ,        ,            "   " - "  " . -        . 
      1      ,       +        .     ,    .

----------

,       ,         ,       .
    ,  -1    -0,
   - 1       (      )?
       ,     . ,         ,
 ?

----------


## KocmosMars

> .     (     )?   ,              2009.,    5   530    0,   520     510.        .


   ?

         :   , .            1  143,    1-   ?

----------

> ?
> 
>          :   , .            1  143,    1-   ?


   -    .

----------

:1  Don't Worry,  Palinna: -2 .   :Frown: 

.    , () -   1.
  ?   :Embarrassment:   :Smilie:

----------

3.     -1 ? 

.
__________________


-  -1     (       ,    -    )
      ,

----------

> "   " - "  " . -        .


  ,     (     "   " - "  ")  ,      .

----------


## goldfish62

> 1      ,       +        .     ,    .


   ,      :
     "       .   "     ."      -9-.          CHECKXML?    -1    15         CHECKXML.         ,   .       "". ,     .

----------

> 3.     -1 ? 
> 
> .
> __________________
> 
> 
> -  -1     (       ,    -    )


   ?  ?        ?



> ,


    12.11.2009 N 894 (" ", N 18, 29.01.2010) ?
    -1 ,     . ( *** )

----------

> -1    15         CHECKXML.         ,   .       "". ,     .


     .

----------

> ?  ?        ?
> 
>     12.11.2009 N 894 (" ", N 18, 29.01.2010) ?
>     -1 ,     . ( *** )


θ,   )))))

----------

, :
 ,       ,         ,       .
    ,  -1    -0,
   - 1       (      )?
      ,     . ,         ,
 ?

----------


## Palinna

> :1  Don't Worry,  Palinna: -2 .  
> 
> .    , () -   1.
>   ?


 -   ,       ( , ,  ) .
       .

----------


## Palinna

> , :
>  ,       ,         ,       .
>     ,  -1    -0,
>    - 1       (      )?
>       ,     . ,         ,
>  ?


    ?
    .

----------

> :1  Don't Worry,  Palinna: -2 .  
> 
> .    , () -   1.
>   ?


  ,  .

  1  2 -   .

----------

,  !        -1  Spu_orb  1.28,   ,,,  ,    ,      ?

----------

!   psvrsv105  16.04.2010.   .        . :  .    , !

----------

-1    ,

----------

?       88,11 ,   159,47

----------

-1    88  159

----------


## ˸

**,       .   50  ,   50       ....

----------

> ,  !        -1  Spu_orb  1.28,   ,,,  ,    ,      ?


    ,      ,,,

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  !        -1  Spu_orb  1.28,   ,,,  ,    ,      ?


     ?

----------


## oov4

> **,       .   50  ,   50       ....


 1      ,      ?

----------

:          .         . 
 -1  3              .     ?

----------

... ,

----------

, .    .      :yes:

----------


## minavi

+,      ?     ,   +,    .

----------

.  -1, 1 -.  ,      ,   -    ????????
     -1  1   .????

----------


## ˸

.

----------

.   ,  ...    . ....

----------


## mizeri

> 2009.,    5   530     0,   520     510.        .


"7.1. ...     2010    510       "       " ( -11)  2009  (  2002 - 2009). ...
  520         ,    510      .
  530      510  520.
7.2.    ()       31  2009     ."

- ,     !

----------


## goldfish62

[QUOTE=mizeri;52752175
- ,     ![/QUOTE]

,  ,            5 .     .     .

----------


## mizeri

> ,  ,            5 .     .     .


     ?     .      .

----------

5 ...      1 ,   .   2 .   ???        520  1      2    ,  0 ??      ..   ,  ?

----------

, .
   .     1966     .
    ,    : 
 1  110-114  3 -     20%  (   14%  ).
 2  241    20%.   
  ,    ?

----------


## mizeri

> 5 ...      1 ,   .   2 .   ???        520  1      2    ,  0 ??      ..   ,  ?


       .      ?   ?           ,     2009   .        .

----------

?   14% ?

----------

> , .
>    .     1966     .
>     ,    : 
>  1  110-114  3 -     20%  (   14%  ).
>  2  241    20%.   
>   ,


  :Smilie:    ...



> ?


   .

----------

> ...
> 
>    .


!

----------

> .      ?   ?           ,     2009   .        .


.      .. - ,

----------

.  -           200  210?

----------



----------

,  100  1     0??     31.12.09   ?

----------

,     :

    "  200 - 244     ,             ,     ,  ..   ,   ,    3."

..     ,       1.5 ,         210  212,    200   , ? (   1  )

----------

> ,  100  1     0??     31.12.09   ?

----------

> 


 , ..   ,    ()    ...    5 ,    ?

----------

> , ..   ,    ()    ...    5 ,    ?


    ,   ,         .

----------


## mizeri

> ..     ,       1.5 ,         210  212,    200   , ? (   1  )


     200 ( 202 - ),      221, 230  ..   .
 ,    2  ( -      4000      10000)    :
 200 - 10000
 202 - 10000
 210 - 4000
 212 - 4000
 221 - 6000 (10000-4000)

       6000,    10000.    200    .

----------

,  )

----------

**    200:
1.  
2.

----------


## KocmosMars

30 000   10 000     ,   :

201-30 000
211 - 10 000
230 - 20 000
  ?

----------



----------


## KocmosMars

230    ,    .          ?  ,   1  .

----------

230 = 200 - 210 - 216
    ,   ...  ...

----------


## KocmosMars

?

----------

> ?


    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## KocmosMars

> ?


      .

----------

.

----------

-  1-    ...    ,

----------

> ,  .
> 
>   1  2 -   .



 !!!
  1,   (  ). :Smilie:

----------


## Marrry

> .   ,    2    .  3   ,            ,   ,  .          .


 -    ,       ????

----------

:



> 350 - 394       ,     ,     ,  ,       ( - ). *          ,  350 - 394  .*

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> -    ????





> 


,

----------


## 4

> -    ,       ????


V      3   :          . ..       ,  3  .

----------


## Marrry

!!!!! :Wow:

----------


## Marrry

,      /?
      ?

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> ,      ?


      ( )    




> 


   . ( )




> 


   .




> ?

----------


## rnb09

7.70.295.        .200,  .210.  ?

----------


## mizeri

> ?





> 


          .
        .

----------


## Fobiya

*rnb09*,     
      ,            

 ,    - ,  2- .   ?

----------


## rnb09

> 


-  .

----------

> 7.70.295.        .200,  .210.  ?


             "  "

----------

,        ,       ,    ,     ...

----------


## rnb09

> "  "


-  "  (   .).  ?

----------



----------


## rnb09

> "  "


-.   ?

----------



----------


## rnb09

.  :Frown:

----------

200?
  ...

----------


## rnb09

/  /

----------


## mizeri

> ,        ,       ,    ,     ...


        ..          .




> *rnb09* ,    - ,  2- .   ?


     )))
         //,       .  ,  .         (   )         .

----------


## Fobiya

*mizeri*,     :Smilie:

----------

:



      ,

----------


## rnb09

> :


-..

----------

, 
 8,2,  ,  ((
      . .
   ,  ,             ,  (( 
 ?       ?

----------


## Galateya

......

----------

*rnb09*,   ...      200

----------


## rnb09

> rnb09,   ...      200


-   ?  ?

----------

:
1

***   1-  ___________  ...


     . 
  <>    . 
 <></> 

   ?  .

----------

> -   ?  ?


...    ,             ...

----------

**,        ...

----------


## rnb09

> ...    ,             ...


-  ,     ......

----------

,   ,
   ...

,   296...

----------


## rnb09

> ,   296...


- . .

----------

> ,        ...


  ()!    !

----------

, 
 8,2,  ,  ((
      . .
   ,  ,             ,  (( 
 ?       ?

----------

:
***   1-  ___________  ...


   .    (    ). 
 : . 
 <>3699021</>

----------

.. 

  :
<>*0*</>
    ...

----------


## 2006

,      -,  .  4.1.           31.12.2010?         ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      -,  .  4.1.           31.12.2010?         ?


  -   CheckXML,           . ,       .  100%        .
      .

----------

(6%), 1- 7.70.169 , 10q1005.
  2 . 212 ( - . 210)    ,    . (       1,5 ).  -       0000         ,,,.
   " "        . 69.1 (  ).
 . 1   212 (210)  .
    .    . ,      .     -1??

----------


## vlasenko

:   210  "      (211,212) (1 7.7  514,  10q1005  12.04.2010 . )     .       ,      .-.    , ,   .
 ?

----------


## 78

.     5 .          300..  15.01.2010 600.( ).  530      -300?

----------


## rnb09

> ,   296...


- . .  :Frown:

----------

- !!!
1 - !!!

----------

*rnb09*,     - 
     ...

----------


## rnb09

> rnb09,


-   ?

----------

**     ...

----------


## rnb09

> ...


-    ?

----------

:
 -  ...

----------


## KocmosMars

,   -1 .

----------


## vlasenko

> ,   -1 .


  ,       :Wink:

----------


## zimazima

-   ?       ?

----------


## Ulyana-2007

> ?


 ,

----------


## vlasenko

> :   210  "      (211,212) (1 7.7  514,  10q1005  12.04.2010 . )     .       ,      .-.    , ,   .
>  ?


  :Dezl:  :Speaking:

----------

10q1006  19.04.2010 .

----------


## vlasenko

!

----------

-1  . (71  73 .)  ,     .     ?     ? 
     .   .

----------

...

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## KocmosMars

> -1  . (71  73 .)  ,     .     ?    ? 
>      .   .


  .        .    .            .

----------

?
     -           ...        ...     ,     ...

----------

.

----------


## vlasenko

> 10q1006  19.04.2010 .


  ...

----------


## stsik

.
    -1.    ++ 2.2.227  .   .
 ,  01,   1  2  +  .
    2 :
-   201-202 (   -4,    ) -     200 (   )
-   211-212, ..  /     (   ,   ,   2    ,?) -    210 (    -4)
-     :Abuse: 
    220-221-230
    241-242-243-244...      241     -          ( 220-20%,  221-14%)    -   !
  ( /    ):
.220/365117/66954/75660/222503 -  . 241 20%
.221/392300/95727/95727/200846 -  . 241 14%
.230/757417/162681/171387/423349 - =220+221
,  . 241:
66954*20%+95727*14%=26792,58 = (  ) 26793
75660*20%+95727*14%=28533,78 = (  ) 28534
222503*20%+200846*14%=72619,04 = (  )72619
 = *127946*
!!! 365117*20%+392300*14%=127945,40 = *127945* .. -                 !!!  :Confused: 
                +-1 !!!     ( )   !!!     -   :Drug: 
 +-     (         ),    -        ,    , ..    !!!  :OnFire: 
*:*   ,   !!!     !!!   -           !!!  :Help!:

----------

*vlasenko*,     ... , 4800

----------

*stsik*,    2

----------


## stsik

2

----------


## vlasenko

> *vlasenko*,     ... , 4800


! .    -   2010 -    ?

----------

*stsik*,       ?

244	15148	3253	3428	8467

----------


## stsik

> *stsik*,       ?
> 
> 244	15148	3253	3428	8467


. , : "     ( )  1-     (.244 .4)      (.230 .4)   "
.. 3253 -   (((
ps        -     244

----------

:
244 15149 3254 3428 8467

----------


## KocmosMars

.       .  / 15 000  13 500,    1500.  13500   2 ,  1500   3?

----------

> ,    -1    1 ?           ,   .     -  ,         ,     ,   ...       ?


    -     .     ?

----------


## stsik

> :
> 244 15149 3254 3428 8467


     ( )    (.244 .3)     (.230 .3)    - 15149
..   3254  3253,      ,   15149  15148 -      ..   ***  :Frown: 
ps       , ..

----------

...

 :
244 1514*8* 3254 3428 8467

----------


## Banderas

?

----------


## KocmosMars

> .       .  / 15 000  13 500,    1500.  13500   2 ,  1500   3?


.

----------


## Iris1

, :
  ,  -1,        230 "        " (  ,    0%)???

----------

*KocmosMars*, *Iris1*,

----------


## HelenY

> ?
>      -           ...        ...     ,     ...


       ? :Smilie:

----------


## KocmosMars

.          000,    2 - 01   00?

----------

00
01

----------


## Iris1

> *KocmosMars*, *Iris1*,


C!

----------


## KocmosMars

2   - 80 252,31,     80 252. 3    20 130,40,    20 130.     1  100 382.      ,   ,  100 383.   ?

----------

,      ...

 ,    ...   ...

----------


## mizeri

> ,     .     ?     ? 
>      .   .


   71  73,          .. ,      ,   ,        ,          -    !




> ,   !!!     !!!   -           !!!


     .    -  ,                .    .
                 -,               (((

----------


## KocmosMars

01.01.2010   69    , , , ,  ,   0,20-0,50 .        .   .     . .      .      .   91.2.  ?

----------

,

----------


## Nolina

,         200-202?       76 ,  1   ,   70...

----------



----------


## Nolina

.. ?    :Smilie:

----------


## Silver Lynx

,     ?   ,  ,    - .     !         ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ?   ,  ,    - .     !         ?


        .     .     ,    .

----------


## Silver Lynx

,  1   ....    2   ....
   ,    . ,     ,

----------


## *

*stsik*,     .       ,   .  ,   ,     . .   . .

----------


## stsik

> ...
> 
>  :
> 244 1514*8* 3254 3428 8467


     ( )    (.110 .6)        (.114 .6) -	15148 .  (   ) 15149 .  :Hmm:

----------


## stsik

> *stsik*,     .       ,   .  ,   ,     . .   . .


    ,          ,    -  (((

----------

... , 244     ...

, ,   110 = 114 = 15148

----------


## stsik

> ... , 244     ...
> 
> , ,   110 = 114 = 15148


     !!!
  110  114   (
          ...

----------

?  -...   15149  ,       ?

----------


## stsik

> ?  -...   15149  ,       ?


 114  6 -   15149 -       110  6 ((
..    - 15149,        15148   ... :Drug:

----------

...    ...

   ,        ...

  :  244   15148...    ...

 15148  110  114...

----------


## stsik

> ...    ...
> 
>    ,        ...
> 
>   :  244   15148...    ...
> 
>  15148  110  114...


  .
   244, 110  114  15148.
:      ( )     (.114 .6)     :  1- (.111 .6), 2- (.112 .6)  3- (.113 .6)  - 15148   15149

----------

...      ...

  110  114 15149 (  !: 15148)

----------


## *

*stsik*,   - .    ,   ?

----------

, ,     1     ,   -1    "-  " 1  0?

----------


## stsik

> ...      ...
> 
>   110  114 15149 (  !: 15148)


1)      ( )    (.110 .6)     ,    ( .244 .3   2)     (.344 .3) + (.394 .3) 	15149 
2)      ( )   (.130 .6)     :  (.100 .6) +  (.110 .6) +  (.120 .6) 	15148 .   15149 .
 (

----------


## stsik

> *stsik*,   - .    ,   ?


   ..
     "    ,   -" (((

----------


## Raspberry

> ( )    (.244 .3)     (.230 .3)    - 15149
> ..   3254  3253,      ,   15149  15148 -      ..   *** 
> ps       , ..


  :Abuse:  ** .
**,   , .
  ,    (  1 4.5 7.70.513),    
***50:     .    PFR-700-Y-9999-ORG-999-999-999999-DCK-99999-DPT-999999-DCK-99999  :Frown: 
,    :Redface:

----------

...   ...
110  140     15148...  , ,  111    (  !)

----------


## stsik

> ...   ...
> 110  140     15148...  , ,  111    (  !)


 110, 140, 244  1 - 15148
 110  6 - 3253 (..   -1)
 244  4 - 3254 (..   )
     ( )  1-     (.111 .6)    ,    ( .244 .4   2)     (.344 .4) + (.394 .4) - 3253

----------


## *

**,   .    ,   ,  ...   ,      .     -  ,  .  ,   ,  ...
    .          ...

----------


## K

,           ,     009, --9, 9?   ,    ....

----------

...    , ,   ...    ...

  ,     ...          ?   200-230     ...

 ,          ** , ..       _1.1%... ..    1      1 ...         50  ...

----------


## Raspberry

> .
> ,   , .
>   ,    (  1 4.5 7.70.513),    
> ***50:     .    PFR-700-Y-9999-ORG-999-999-999999-DCK-99999-DPT-999999-DCK-99999 
> ,


    Check+,   ,      .   ,  ,   1,   ChecK+,     . :Confused: 
 ,       ?

----------


## stsik

> ...    , ,   ...    ...
> 
>   ,     ...          ?   200-230     ...
> 
>  ,          ** , ..       _1.1%... ..    1      1 ...         50  ...


*** ( )
  .       , ,  ,  .
ps       ?      ?..,    .. :Hmm:

----------

,  **   ...
, ,   ,    ,   1  -      ,       ...

----------


## rantika

> , 5    ?


 ,   ,    2009 ,     2010      ?   (   )    141?

----------

...
510-530

----------


## rantika

141        ,   ?

----------


## stsik

> ,  **   ...
> , ,   ,    ,   1  -      ,       ...


  Check+   .
 -  .
     - ...
+   ..

----------


## Larik

*rantika*, ......

----------

*stsik*,   ...
 -  ,       (1/2)

----------


## stsik

> *stsik*,   ...
>  -  ,       (1/2)


,    ..
" -" )))  :Dezl:

----------

> ...    , ,   ...    ...


  ?  4   , -  ,    -  06     .  -       ...

----------

...     ...      ...     91-   ...

----------

,      ...         ,   -  ...  ""     ...

----------


## rantika

,       ,       ,  72.6 ,      ,  -   ?

----------

*Raspberry*,   ...    5      202  :



> 200			93569*2*				272736				30597*2*				356984			
> 201			490007				148000				164000				178007			
> 202			44568*5*				124736				14197*2*				178977			
> 210																		
> 211																		
> 212																		
> 214																		
> 
> 215																		
> ...

----------


## Raspberry

.


> Raspberry,   ...    5      202


   ?       ,   .  :Embarrassment:

----------

*Raspberry*, 
   ? ()  ""

----------


## Galateya

> .


       15-  .   ?

----------

> ,       ,       ,  72.6 ,      ,  -   ?


  ,  .

----------


## Galateya

,     . ....

----------


## Raspberry

> Raspberry, 
>    ? ()  ""


"  " ()

----------


## vlasenko

**,   CheckXML   !!!20:    <>:   <>       <>, <>, <>: 
    , .   ?

----------

...

,  /     :Smilie:

----------


## vlasenko

**, !

----------


## mizeri

> ,      ...         ,   -  ...  ""     ...


    .      - *,      ,    "".      !   ,       ?     ,   1    2-  3- ?

----------

,      ...

----------

> .      - *,      ,    "".      !   ,       ?


      ( CHECKXML),     1     .     
     ,             ,  (!)  .

  CHECKXML      .





> ,   1    2-  3- ?


      .

----------

[QUOTE=saigak;52735498]  :
 5   .510 -   ()   2010 ,  5200 -     .510    530   510  520.
   ,          -3000        510  530    -3000,00    5   .      .

----------


## Silver Lynx



----------

>

----------


## - 27

-1            ?

----------

> -1            ?


...  ,   ,    ?

----------


## saigak

?

----------


## Bucom

> 


  -   .  " "  .   -  (., ,   , ).

----------

> -1            ?


  :Smilie: 
     ,

----------


## - 27

> ,


 , !

----------


## - 27

: " -,    !"

----------


## Bucom

> : " -,    !"


   .     ,     .        .

----------


## - 27

> .     ,     .        .


 ,    ,       .

----------

3  4.2         ??

----------


## lubezniy

> 3  4.2         ??


...       .    .

----------


## Silver Lynx

...

----------


## Larik

*Silver Lynx*,  ?

----------


## Silver Lynx

(),   (), , .  ()   -

----------


## Larik

*Silver Lynx*,  .    2 .

----------


## Silver Lynx

...

----------


## Silver Lynx

.             , ,   !  :Wow:

----------

-,    -   -     :Wow:

----------


## Larik

(),   -1    ,  ,    ,          .   .
     ,  ,  ,    .

----------


## Silver Lynx

( -)...  ,      ,   "  ",    ...

----------

..       ,  2000  ( -  2000 ).      (6%).  .    2000 .   -1,   .       -?     ,    /     , - . .

----------


## Silver Lynx

,           ,

----------

..     .   ?    ,     -?

----------


## Silver Lynx

,                  www.mgfoms.ru

----------

? , ,  .     . .

----------


## alexstrel

,             5.
   510     "-100",       ?  -        2010. ?      -1?

----------


## Silver Lynx

-1        510  530,      ,

----------


## alexstrel

?

----------


## saigak

,   !      .

----------


## alexstrel

-  ,         . -   -   .
 ,         .

----------


## saigak

....  .    .       ....

----------


## Ergant

,            ?..

----------


## Larik

*Ergant*,   ,  -  .

----------


## Ergant

Larik,   !..   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

...
   141-142-143  ?
       15 ,    141? ?
   ?

    -1:
"         5  18   N 212-."

"                  ,    ." (.18)

----------


## ˸

> 15 ,    141? ?


       ?

----------

01.02.10., ..  ,    141?

----------


## ˸

> 01.02.10., ..  ,    141?


 , .142

----------

142

     ... -1

----------

)

----------

...

----------

.
+.
  -1 ?
  :  2    (        ) +  2    (    ) +  3   (        ).
?

----------

?    ,  ?
,     ?

----------


## -

> ?    ,  ?


  :yes:

----------


## mizeri

> ?    ,  ?


  - .        .




> ,     ?

----------


## -

,      -     ?   1,            2009.

----------


## lubezniy

> ?    ,  ?
> ,     ?


    .

----------


## 7katarina7

!, ,      :  1 8.1.      xml - ,       . ?!!!! :Frown:

----------


## 7katarina7

> !, ,      :  1 8.1.      xml - ,       . ?!!!!


     -1

----------


## Iriska

> *Silver Lynx*,  .    2 .


,     ?       ?

----------


## Larik

*Iriska*,   ,     .

----------


## Tatusik

> ,      -     ?   1,            2009.


    ,    ,    ,      2009  - 13001  ..,   2010  -14001  .. 
     14001,     .

----------


## 7katarina7

!, ,      :  1 8.1.      xml   -1 - ,       . ?!!!!

----------

...   1  **   -1    ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

, ,         30?
     --   ,          .   ,    5    .

----------

30-.

----------


## C

,      ?  211-212   214-215?     211-212,       211-212   ,     .        200 ?

----------

200    -

----------


## C

,    ?   ..  2010 - ?

----------

1  -    -1 -   :
1.     /     ,      - ...    ...
2.      -    (   )  ?  ...   ,   ,         ,      ,      -     ...

   ? !!!

 9. ,         ,       
1.         ,    1  1  5   :
)         ,     - ;

----------

296

----------


## vlasenko

> ,    ?   ..  2010 - ?


 -2010     

     ,         ,   1  2010 ,          ,     24.07.2009 N 212-.  ,  ,          .
 , ,      ,    . 3 . 236  ,                   .  ,   ,              255    .               ,      ,  ,         .
,          ,       ,    9  N 212-,  .          ,    238  .
 ,  . "" . 2 . 1 . 9  N 212-      2010     ,    ,      .  ,     ,                .
,   ,            ,           . ,      ,           .
   ,    ,       ,    - ,     ,  28  , -    -    .
  , ,  . "" . 2 . 1 . 9  N 212-,        ,       .  ,    ,    . 10 . 2 . 1 . 238  .     ,  (,       14.07.2009 N 2590/09),   ,   ,        28  ,    ( . 126  ),   ,          , , ,    .            ,   . "" . 2 . 1 . 9  N 212-.
   ,  ,     -            ""      ,        ""    ,  ,    ,  ,  .       ,         .   , ,   ,      ,       ?

----------


## C

0,2%       ?

----------


## Svetlan F

> 0,2%       ?

----------


## C

!  -  )

----------

***   1-  ___________  ...


   .   .  
 <>50.20</> 



   ___________ 
    1 


. 
 1 
 0 


  ....
    ?

----------


## lubezniy

.
    ?

----------


## elenaforever

,       -?
     -
   220  221 (3 )       230 (3 ).  ,     ,       ?

------------
 ,     ?     ,   ((

----------


## elenaforever

,   RU_RSV ,      XML   ,
 .
 2 ,   1 -   ,     ?

----------

> .
>     ?


       "",    
   .

----------

150  1 :  ,  

(+), (-)      110 .    ??  1 .

----------

???

----------


## **

!!   ??

----------


## **

1: 8.1 (8.1.13.41)

     :
 - -1   1  2010 . ()
 .    .
  ??

----------

****,      -? -...

    -1  ...

----------


## **

!!  1     !!   111 =  141,  112=142   113=  143?? ?

----------

...       -  -    141-143

----------


## **

> ****,      -? -...
> 
>     -1  ...


    1  ??    ??

----------


## **

150     113,     31 ,   ?? "!!

----------

:



> -1


     :
",  1 **  "
?

----------


## lubezniy

> "",    
>    .


    .
   ,      .                  ,      -   ,    -  .

----------


## **

!!         ?

----------

,   -1

----------

!!!!!

 ,  5 .    -1 +       ?...

----------


## **

> ,   -1


!!  ?? !!

----------


## elenaforever

!  !      .

    ,     ,   .

  "CheckXML +  "
http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=download.php
( , 23 ),

/   

/

      ,     ,        .
(         PU RSV -   )

----------


## Rain8

-,    ,    ,        ?      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ryabka

5 ,         -1913  -11       :

1
***30: .  <>     '-'


 ??? 0 ???

----------

,   WordPad

----------


## Ryabka

> ,   WordPad



     :


 +<>
  +<>
  +<>
  -<31.12.2009>
    +<>
    +<>
    -<>
       <>530</>
       <>-1913</>

----------

530 -  ,

----------


## Ryabka

> 530 -  ,


    ,  530     , ..      

 -<31.12.2009>
    -<>
       <>510</>
       <>-1913</>

----------


## Ryabka

> !!!!!
> 
>  ,  5 .    -1 +       ?...

----------

*Ryabka*, :
  510 -   -11;
  520 -      (  ).

 .530=.510-.520.

----------


## Ryabka

> *Ryabka*, :
>   510 -   -11;
>   520 -        ).
> 
>  .530=.510-.520.


 ,     ,  ,  ,    "-",    ,     !!!    ,    0 ???     ??

----------

...

----------


## rnb09

> -,    ,    ,        ?      ?


- ,

----------


## Ryabka

> ...


       ....  ...

----------


## **

> !  !      .
> 
>     ,     ,   .
> 
>   "CheckXML +  "
> http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=download.php
> ( , 23 ),
> 
> /   
> ...


 !!  !!

----------


## diogenes

-1 -,   -  .   -     checkxml:
!!20:     <> .   : 

				119334

	 	 			5
	 	 			4
	60- 	-		 	

    Checkxml,         (  ).  -   ,   .
 ?

----------


## zero zone

,         211,212?
     212 :    ,    ,      ;?

----------


## YUM

> -1 -,   -  .   -     checkxml:
> !!20:     <> .   : 
> 
> 				119334
> 
> 	 	 			5
> 	 	 			4
> 	60- 	-		 	
> 
> ...


           3145.
       ,   ...
 STREET.dbf

----------

> ,         211,212?
>      212 :    ,    ,      ;?


 210-212      -    01.01.2010

----------


## lubezniy

> 3145.
>        ,   ...
>  STREET.dbf


  ,   .      .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

!   :  
 ,  30  2010            ( ).       ,          . ,             30 .
        ,  ,      ,   ,      30          .
   ,  .

    21    28  "   ",       !
 ,        ,     ?

----------


## diogenes

> ,   .      .


  -,    ,   ? 
 ,  ,   .          30 ,     ?

----------


## Severina

.     ,         ,   :    ,   -   .
  :   ,   ,    212  210?         ? 
      ,      ,     .   ? ?

----------


## lubezniy

> -,    ,   ? 
>  ,  ,   .          30 ,     ?


    .     ,    .

----------


## Julia_A

, ,   2 ",    . "  :      (1200  ),      (5000  ),     (30000  )?  :Help!:

----------

:
      ...

1.     ,        ...  , ..        

2.     15 ,         00   13- ,      ...

----------

> , ,   2 ",    . "  :      (1200  ),      (5000  ),     (30000  )?


1.    (.220-230)       (.200-202)     (. 210-218). 
2.     :
   ;
   .
3.         .      .

----------


## rudi_key

,    ..       .....

 110-114  123026. (         123027)
 241-123026. 

        ...        1    111...     241   ...    ?
    ...    ..  :Frown: ((

----------


## dashqueen

, ,   ,        -1,       2 ,    ...         ?
 !

----------


## mizeri

> , ,   ,        -1,       2 ,    ...         ?
>  !


  2   ?      ,          (     ,     )   .       ,   .
       ,  .    ,                    .

----------


## dashqueen

,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> 2.     15 ,         00   13- ,      ...


 ?..    15-    .

----------


## 777

,           3,4.,5     ?    ,    1  2   ??   ,        6 ?

----------


## mizeri

1,2    .

----------

-   ""        1- ,  5- 
,      ,

----------

, !
 ,   (



     "00" ?

  ,         ?

 1,2,3    1,2?

 !

----------


## saigak

,      ., 1,2,3.

----------

> ,      ., 1,2,3.


      :     2,    3,   / -  1.

 -    )

----------


## saigak

.-,   .
http://www.pfrf.ru/admin_strahvznos/

----------

[QUOTE=saigak;52773213]     .-,   .


"",  ,    )))
 , ...)
   -  -   , ,     ,   )

----------


## rantika

?

----------


## Larik

*rantika*,

----------


## Silver Lynx

...  ,  ,

----------


## KocmosMars

> ...  ,  ,


   .            +     .  . .

----------

3-5,            ",       "

----------


## Silver Lynx

....
   ...

----------

,        ,  -   .... ,    -  .... ,   ....
      /        (   ).       /  .      -   .  5    ....
  -   -      ?
  ..... 
    ,   -.....       ....   :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

,  , .    -   (  . ). ,   1.

----------

> ,  , .    -   (  . ). ,   1.


  ,  .....
     (    ) .....
       ......   ....
    -        ? ,        -,      ????      .....

----------

<>
    <>1</>
    <>01.01.2010</>
    <>06.06.2010</>
    <>1</>
     <>
     <>1</>
      <>
       <>
       <></>
       <>1.00</>
       </>
      </>
     </>
    </>
    <>
*<>2</>
    <>07.06.2010</>
    <>19.06.2010</>*
    <>1</>
     <>
     <>1</>
      <>
*  <></>*
      </>
     </>
    </>
    <>
    <>3</>
    <>20.06.2010</>
    <>30.06.2010</>
    <>1</>
     <>
     <>1</>
      <>
       <>
       <></>
       <>1.00</>
       </>
      </>
     </>
    </>

     ""?      .     /  ....

----------


## lubezniy

> <>
>     <>1</>
>     <>01.01.2010</>
>     <>06.06.2010</>
>     <>1</>
>      <>
>      <>1</>
>       <>
> *<>
> ...


      .
UPD: ...    .           " ".  .

----------

.    .  .   ,       :
<>
<></>
<>1.00</>
</>
</>   :Wink:

----------


## lubezniy

> .    .  .   ,       :
> <>
> <></>
> <>1.00</>
> </>
> *</>*


  !    ,   .

----------

> !    ,   .



.... .     "-"......

----------

:    .    2010.,      3 ,   ,     ,       ,      . -1         0,     ,    .     -1  1       -     ,   -1         ,   0 ,   ,      .      -1    ,    ,    .

----------


## Bucom

> ,       ,


..., ,    .    .    ,    .   212- : "         ,      6  :
                         , ,          ."      .
         "  ".

----------

.    .                 .              .    ?

----------

> ..., ,    .    .


?     2  -     ?


> ,    .


-            .



> "  ".


,    .
   :      ( ) ,     :      .   , , .


   -  -     .  "      "     .

----------


## Bucom

> ?


     (., " ")?       " " (..    ). ,    ,  -   ""   ,       (   " ").        " -  "  . ,       ,   ,      .   ,   - ""    (  ) . ,      , -  ,     (..    ).   ,      ,      - -    - : "   ".  -. ,       .

----------


## Bucom

> ?


.   .



> 





> ( ) ,


 -    (, ...) ->   ().  :
 )  "",  "" (  ,    -    ). 
)  ,   (  - )

----------

...          ,  -, ,   ?-     ?  ,  ,    .  -      9 ,   .   ,        ?

----------

> .   .


3       .   10       -    .     ?





> -    (, ...) ->   ().  :


       -   212 .



> )  "",  "" (  ,    -    ).


    - "         ,  ".        .  



> )  ,   (  - )


   ?     3 ,           1 .

            .       ,     ""  ?

----------


## Bucom

> #750


 ,   .
1)     ,     .   -  .        -    ( 212-    ),     (      , , ).       .          "" ,             10-    -?  
2)  -   ,    - ,   -    .      (    ).     ,    ,      .
3)    . .         (  ),      .  " "  .

----------


## -

510   -1 (   )    520    1(       1)   530 0...         150            510...      ...     ??  :Dezl:  :Help!:

----------


## -

> 510   -1 (   )    520    1(       1)   530 0...         150            510...      ...     ??


       ...      ???              ...      %         ...        !  !!!

----------

.     1   ,       ,   .           ,            -1,  ,  50     .  ,          -1     .  - ,      ,    .

----------


## Bucom

> 753


 (150  510)  :  -  2002-2009 ,  -  2010 .        ""  .       (,  ,   ).
 . -  ,   ""    (-          ).
 ""  -   .     ,     .

----------


## -

110=243    114  1 ...   ?

----------


## Bucom

> ...


 1- .?    6 . 110 ( 243)   ,  114.
 1 . -   : . # 754,755.

----------


## Tuchka69

!             2.     : " ,         ,        2,        (    ,   ,           3 ),     200 - 244                   2,   ."
       ()    ,       ????   . :Smilie:

----------


## natalie19

, .        ,     .         -1  4   1    9   ?        ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , .        ,     .         -1  4   1    9   ?        ?


  ?




> 5  4.1.     -  I, II  III       ,      .

----------

,    ,               ,         ?

,  ,      .              ,      . 



> ?


   :
     4.1     -,            .

        3    .    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ,               ,         ?
> ,  ,      .              ,      . 
>    :
>      4.1     -,            .
>         3    .    .


     -1,    .     .

----------


## TatashaP

.
, ,  .
    -1  1 8.2 (  6%).
         ,    ,   .      .  ,  .   ""   .    , , . .

----------


## Larik

*TatashaP*,    ?

----------


## TatashaP

> *TatashaP*,    ?


  8  2.0

----------


## TatashaP

,        (((

----------

HELP!  ?

----------


## TatashaP

?   :Frown: 
 ,   ,    .

----------


## saigak

> ?  
>  ,   ,    .


   ?     ,          .   10 .

----------

, .
      3  (),      30.08 3     .         1-2 .

----------

.
     2
     6%
  05
     ,        8  6%  ,   14%
  .
 ?     6  8%   14%
  . ?

----------

... ,

----------


## saigak

> ... ,


 :Wow:

----------


## lubezniy

> .
>      2
>      6%
>   05
>      ,        8  6%  ,   14%
>   .
>  ?     6  8%   14%
>   . ?


     ,    .    , ,  ,      .

----------

2.      05,     

***30: .  2. (  = 05 ).     : [c.241 .6]18748 + [c.242 .6]12801 = 31549   ([c.220 .3]107058 + [c.221 .3]2083885) * []14% - (([c.220 .3]107058 - [c.220 .4]12000 - [c.220 .5]12321 - [c.220 .6]12000) + ([c.221 .3]2083885 - [c.221 .4]216853 - [c.221 .5]204068 - [c.221 .6]213356)) * []14% ( ) - (([c.241 .4]19028 + [c.241 .5]18050) + ([c.242 .4]13011 + [c.242 .5]12244)).    = 31551



   1 7,7

----------

> ,    .    , ,  ,      .


 .
   1 7,7

----------

.,        .,        ,  .140    .     . 150     .  3-       /,   ,     -1?     ,   -1400  . 142,     .   ?

----------


## lubezniy

...   CheckXML ?

----------

> ...   CheckXML ?


http://www.buhsoft.ru/?title=pressa/xmltest/at.php

    .

----------


## lubezniy

...  .    - .

----------


## lubezniy

,  -  CheckXML.  -   .  .

----------

> ,  -  CheckXML.  -   .  .



 :Smilie:

----------

> .,        .,        ,  .140    .     . 150     .  3-       /,   ,     -1?     ,   -1400  . 142,     .   ?


         ...  ,   
=/

----------

2   ?

----------



----------

, ,       415000 .,     00  -    01?

----------

.

----------


## Na28ta

-1   ,     .  (, - .  ,   ,       )...   CheckXml-UFA  CheckXml    ,            .

-        ,       .

  1 .140        ,       -1   ,      (         ,  ).  :    2-30  ,       2 ., ..   2+2+2=7, ..     2,30+2,30+2,30=6,90.       .

    2   .  241-244  3      4-6,         . ,  243 .3 () = .230*1,1%.      ,       ,          ,       ,         .

----------

,      .     510?     ,     31  = (
               (   2009 ) 
 ?
, ,    =(

----------


## lubezniy

> :    2-30  ,       2 ., ..   2+2+2=7, ..     2,30+2,30+2,30=6,90.       .


  .



> 7.   ,       ,    .     50  ,   50       .


  212-.  ?

----------


## cto_klerkov

> Na28ta 
>  :    2-30  ,       2 ., ..   2+2+2=7, ..     2,30+2,30+2,30=6,90.       .
> 			
> 		
> 
>   .


!  .    ,  .     ,     ,     - .

    ,    ,    ,     ,   - .     ?  :Smilie: 

    :



> <CheckErrorsItem> .  :  . ,         .  : 51.47.37</CheckErrorsItem> 
>   <CheckErrorsItem> 1.1.  140. .:     (   ).  : 17496.  : 1.00</CheckErrorsItem>


  ,   ,  ""?

        ,         :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> ,   ,       )...


     ,       ,  212-   ?  :Wow:

----------


## cto_klerkov

,     ""  ,   ,     ,  "".           ,     .
    ,      ?

----------


## saigak

> ,      ?


 .

----------

> ,       ,  212-   ?


212-     (),     (    )

----------


## saigak

> 2,30+2,30+2,30=6,90.


    ? :Wow:

----------

> ?


,     ,   

,   ,

----------

-...     ...  ,          ...

...

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ,   
> 
> ,   ,


      .

----------

[A],     {A}
..  = [A] + {A}

   :
S1 = Sum([Ai]) = Sum(Ai)  Sum({Ai}) . (1)

   :
S2 = [Sum(Ai)] = [Sum([Ai]) + Sum({Ai})] = [Sum([Ai])] + [Sum({Ai})] = Sum([Ai]) + [Sum({Ai})]  (2)

 (1)  (2) :
*S2 = S1 + [Sum({Ai})]*  (3)

  (3)  :



> 2,30+2,30+2,30=6,90


[6.90] = 2+2+2 + [0.30+0.30+0.30]
7	= 6 + 1 = 7

 (3):
  =   +    

 ,         , ...

----------

> .


,      #795 =)

----------


## cto_klerkov

,                 .  :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

212-    ,     .  :Big Grin:

----------

,             ,     ...  ...

 :
1. 
            -,               *  = 

2. 
     300          190  290,               

3. -1
   110  140  1             111-113  141-143

:   ...   ,   ,  ...       ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      #795 =)


 .         ,    .        -1 .

----------


## _07

:
. 140  :  - 61079 .,  17 817,00 .
  3 : 
 -  6009,50;  - 16943,20 . (7102,80+8646,09+1194,31);  - 11449,05
 -  2747,72 .,  - 3498,90 (722,85+1881,82+894,23);  3920,46
  : 
: 6009,00 (141); 16943 (142); 11449(143)
: 2748(141); 3499 (142); 3920 (143)
140 :  95480,  27984


1 	 1.1.  140. .:     (   ).  : 95481.  : 1.00
2 	 1.1.  140. .:     (   ).  : 27985.  : 1.00
3 	 1.1.  141. .:     (   ).  : 6010.  : 1.00
4 	 1.1.  142. .:     (   ).  : 16944.  : 1.00
   ??    ?

----------


## Na28ta

#788

----------

> .         ,    .        -1 .


  894  /  .

  " ",        .

    .

----------

...

,    -1...   **     2? 
     ...

----------


## Na28ta

> ,    -1...   **     2? 
>      ...


    #788

----------

*Na28ta*,  ,          ,      ...

 :Smilie:

----------


## Na28ta

**,    ,    ...    ,    3           !              ...

----------

..            ,      ?

----------


## Na28ta

! 

  ,    ,          .  .            ,      .        (    ).     :Smilie: . 

     1,     ,    ...

----------

...   :       ...        ...

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie:

----------


## 111

-1       ,    ?  -   ? .

----------


## Na28ta

.

----------


## Fraxine

> ,    3           !              ...





> ,    ,          .  .


       -  -       ,     ,         9     ? 
    - .

----------


## GH

> !      ?


           ...  -       ... :! ,    ...  -   ,   -      ...   :  ... :     ...: ,   ?   3   ,     :"    ?"...      ...  -:     ,   , .   ,  . :Frown:

----------


## cto_klerkov

* GH*,  ,      .    -   .    -   .

    :     ,    .    . **  - .

   4484. - ,       ,    . ,       69.2.2 ,    .  -    ,    .
 ,       .
 .     ,     .

----------


## GH

,       :      ?
   .         ,  .... (  1    6%. 14%(..20%).   ,  .  1  9 -... .
 4 .   67500  : .: 11070= 
 9 -117000         :  11790 =
 3   -49500            .        4770=  
      720    49500=  1?
(         ).
     -   49500    720  .      ,    -    ??  -       -.
            .  .   ?   -  .        ?        ...   -     , ... :         ,         ..

----------

> ,    -    ??  -       -.


1.   -1.
2.   .



> .  .


  .
       .  -     . 



> ?


   .

----------

> ...   1    6%. 14%(..20%) ...


   =)

----------


## rantika

> =)

----------

> 


,        ,   ,

----------


## rantika

,     GH   ?    ,      ,    20% ,   14%.  2011

----------


## GH

.  .

----------


## uluy

.       -1.       2   .   3-   .     .  ,      ...   :Frown:  ,       ?   ?     ,   ,    ,     1 . 100.

----------


## lubezniy

*uluy*,        -1.    100    .        .

----------


## uluy

> *uluy*,        -1.    100    .        .


 !
   ...    ,   ,  05  01?    ,   2010     05,   2011   01.    ,       01.   ?

----------


## Larik

05.

----------


## saigak

> ,       01.   ?


 . ,     ?

----------


## uluy

!     . 



> . ,     ?


  ,   ,     .   -  ,    .

----------


## Larik

, , ,   01,        ,   2010    .

----------

> ,   ,     .   -  ,    .


           01?

----------

!     110    - ..        -  .   241  242      . 
   110        ??

     . 
 -   -     -

----------


## lubezniy

,       .

----------

,      .  -    :              ,          ?
    .   33 ( ) :
"***30: .  1.
   c.114 = .111 + .112 + .113  3-  (.   :  ):
[c.114]25370   [.111]8003 + [.112]8471 + [.113]8897 = 25371
  2.      05,      
***30: .  2. (  = 05 ).
   c.200 = .201 + .202  3-  (    ):
[c.200]736899   [.201]318338 + [.202]418562 = 736900
***30: .  2. (  = 05 ).
   c.221 = .202 - .212 - .215 - .218  4-  ( ..   . : 1 ):
[c.221]35281   [.202]42383 - [.212]7101 - [.215]0 - [.218]0 = 35282
***30: .  2. (  = 05 ).
   c.230 = .200 - .210 - .216  3-  (    ):
[c.230]712115   [.200]736899 - [.210]24785 - [.216]0 = 712114
***30: .  2. (  = 05 ).
   c.230 = .200 - .210 - .216  4-  ( ..   . : 1 ):
[c.230]72281   [.200]79383 - [.210]7101 - [.216]0 = 72282"

  ,          .

----------


## Ju-lianna

,            . ,     -   ,       ,            , .. -,  , , , ...       ?

----------


## kalilena

!
    -1.       1 .     ,     . 
     212-,     ,      .     .
  ?   ,    ?  .

----------


## saigak

> ,      .


     ,     ,  *  .
*

----------


## kalilena

> ,     ,  *  .
> *


   ? 
     ? 
    ?      9 ...  :Frown:

----------


## saigak

> ? 
>      ? 
>     ?      9 ...


, , ..     .
 ,   ,     .  .

----------

, .
    -   - ?

----------

> -   - ?


  ?!  :Smilie: 
*   ,  17   -  

 :yes:

----------

1     ?

----------


## 777

,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)    1  (.. 31  - ).      .

----------


## -

!    5 -1     
 510   74
 520   1019
 530   -945  2  ,  3    945 ,   ?  0   520?     .    9 .
  " XML"    ,     ,     -1  .
 ...

----------


## Raspberry

?    . :Razz:  :OnFire: 

***30: .  1.
   c.114 = .111 + .112 + .113  4-  (.   :  ):
[c.114]42877   [.111]16433 + [.112]13286 + [.113]13159 = 42878



***30: .  1.
   c.114 = .111 + .112 + .113  6-  (.   : ):
[c.114]28517   [.111]10298 + [.112]9136 + [.113]9084 = 28518

   ,       .( . , ", " ())    .

----------


## Raspberry

, , .

----------

:
242|5 ... 13286 -> 13285
244|6 ... 9084 -> 9083

       ...

----------


## Raspberry

, ,       . ,   ,   ,      .  :Big Grin:

----------

,  ,      ...    ...   ... ,          ...

----------


## Raspberry

(...),        (   1 .  6 .),    .  :yes:

----------

> (...),        (   1 .  6 .),    .


 , -     -  -   2   . (  ).

 ,       ? 
   , ,  ,   .
  .

 ,           .

----------

.

         ,        .    ,           ,  :Wink:    -     :Redface:    .
 ,     .

----------

> .
> 
>          ,        .    ,           ,    -       .
>  ,     .


   " XML", .

----------

.

----------


## Na28ta

** ,      .    ,   


> ,        .

----------

,  [/QUOTE]

----------


## Svbogd

, ,  !     .    .   6      (  ).   ?                ?

----------


## lubezniy

*Svbogd*,   



> 


?

----------


## Svbogd

,   ...        ,     ...

----------


## lubezniy

-  . ,  ,     .        .

----------


## Svbogd

!  ,        ,  "      "...  ,   ,        ...   !    -  ...

----------


## lubezniy

.    .    ,    -     .

----------


## Val6556

-   ,     3  4.1.  ,     - 05, ..     14%?
         , - ,   -1     .
     ,       ,        (..       ).

----------


## uluy

> -   ,     3  4.1.  ,     - 05, ..     14%?
>          , - ,   -1     .
>      ,       ,        (..       ).


   .   "0".    -  .

----------


## Matorka

! 5  -1 -  : "    ()  ,     31  2009 ."   , ..   4.4.     31/12/09  ,   31/12/10 ,         .    ? .

----------


## lubezniy

> ! 5  -1 -  : "    ()  ,     31  2009 ."   , ..   4.4.     31/12/09  ,   31/12/10 ,         .    ? .


      (  ),   .

----------

> (  ),   .


    2009      ,    ,      2010 .     ,         2010     ,    5  -1  ,             ?

----------

!  !
,  :        2 -1. 
    :        (74.20 - ,  )    ? (432-, .1,   .  2)"   ").        "   "...    ,   -1.   ,

----------


## Alexey_pfr

> ,     100 .



 2011 -    50 ,   2012 -  20 .

----------


## Bucom

> 2012 -  20 .


    - ?

----------


## Alexey_pfr

,    .    -         .  -

----------


## Bucom

> 2011 -    50 ,   2012 -  20 .


 saigak 06.04.10       06.04.10.
..  ""  ?  , :



> ,    .    -         .  -

----------


## Alexey_pfr

:Wink:         )

----------


## norf

,      spu_orb    110-113?   ,        .    .

----------


## Bucom

> )


  :Wink:  . , , - .  :



> saigak 06.04.10       06.04.10.

----------


## anna_bmw

, !
    1  2011 ,   2  215  ( 6)     1 .    ??

----------

,  ,   140  1     (         )         -6-2...

 -6-2       ,    ...      .        ....

 -....

----------


## R1

,   ,     100  (-1),    150  1  ,     .   ,    ?         .

----------


## R1

> ,  ,   140  1     (         )         -6-2...
> 
>  -....


      ..    ,     ...
   ...

----------

,        .           1      . 
  R1.

----------


## _

* 4.4* 
  1         .
    4.4?  ,      2010    1 . 2011     ""
  ,        :Frown:

----------


## stg



----------

! , !     -1   2010 .    ?   (  2010 )    ( 54  31.01.11)?  !

----------

,  ..
   ,   ,   ,  : 
"  143 (   , , : 269,00)       39210202100081000160  01.03.2011-31.03.2011 (: 537,84,   538,00).  : 269,00."

  (  ) 
140 - 538 . (    . )
141 - 0  ()
142 - 269 ()
143 - 269 ()

    ?       ..   ,      ..       538            269 ?

----------

269?

----------

> 269?


 ...    ..

     :
"6. 1.1.  143. .:     (   ).  : 105500.  : 74400.00"

 ,     ..

 :
      ,     ))       !
  ,   ,  !

..     ..
 ,   28.02.2011,      
      ..

 ,

----------

,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


    ,   
   ,     ..
..    ""

----------


## Valentina1990

,   .       2010,    5  510   -21401,         (  )     520    1  4530,     530 ,    " 5" ,   -25931.     ,  .

----------

5     2009,

----------

:
***   1-  ___________  ...


     . 
  <>    . 
 <></> 
 419 
 19 


.. -,     ?
(. .     419)

----------

,    896     4.3  -1(   )....       7.70.507?

----------

.

----------

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E0%E7%E4%E5%EB
  ... ..-        !  :Embarrassment:

----------

!    ,        :Frown: 
    3,             4.

 :  1 ,  / 10000 .    2011 (-     )
rsv_1_new.xls

    002   4 (      3)

    15  .   .

----------


## saigak

,   ,       .        .
  2  200  202  3   , .    50 000 (10  *5 (07-12 )
 1:
        ?  ,   .

----------


## arsbel

saigak: 2   .
  .
      ,      (1   241,242,243, 244).     110 (    ),   130 (  ), 100 ,   2010    .
    140 ,     ,   4 .
  ""             ,    ,    .    140  ,      .
  150      )

----------

, .,   !
   -1. 
      :   ,  /   4  11. 1-    14     100 .   ? 
 :  142 - 100 .      
143-100        .
  150 -    (  ,       15     )

----------


## rnb09

> :  142 - 100 .      
> 143-100        .
>   150 -    (  ,       15     )

----------



----------

! ,  -      :    spu_orb.  1,81  24,04,12.   -6  -1    !       ,    -1.     ?

----------

